
CNN's app was flooded with negative reviews last week - arielm
http://blog.appfigures.com/cnn-for-ios-gets-hit-with-fake-reviews-pushing-fox-up-the-ranks/
======
Mikeb85
It's the same on Android. CNN is garbage propaganda anyway. But yes, they
fucked up and are getting brigaded.

